# Questions about hypnosis



## JACK24 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello,I have been suffering with IBS for 2 years now and although the symptoms have not got worse, they have got no better. The main problems i have are not IBS itself although most of the time i am constipated to some degree. My upper gut is severely effected with constant nausea, reflux, bloating, belching. My consultant Professor Whorwell believes these symptoms are due to the fact i am backed up, as well as nerve sensitiviy issues. I am currently undertaking hypnotherapy treatment through Prof Whorwell's clinic in Manchester who was the guy that introduced hypnosis for IBS, and am wondering if using the IBS audio programme in conjunction will help. Does this programme work just on IBS or functional dypepsia symptoms as well, reflux, bloating, stomach pains, esophageal symptoms etc?How successful is the IBS audio programme in treating these specific symptoms or does it not deal with them specifically?Another question is once the constipation issue has subsided, how long has it take after that for reflux issues, throat burning, dyspepsia to go. ThanksJack


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack, at the moment you don't want to do the IBS audio program while doing the HT with Dr Whorwell.Is he doing this himself or are you at the hospital with the Hypnotherapy unit they just started?How many sessions have you had so far?The IBS audio program was created for IBS, but has the potential to help functional dyspepsia as well. But its not totally directed at it, so the effect of the audio program on motility viceral hypersensivity and altered brain gut axis dysfunction, would help, because of the connections between the two disorders.Functional dyspepsia like IBS has altered motility, viceral sensations and brain gut axis dysfunction.After the success of HT for IBS, they did at least one study on HT and functional dyspepsia that was promising.This is from 2002Hypnotherapy Effective in Functional Dyspepsiahttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/446476Functional DyspepsiaYehuda Ringel, MDUNC Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatologyhttp://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=usThere is no exact time frame for helping, it depends on the person.But again how many sessions have you had so far.


----------



## JACK24 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi EricI've only had 2 sessions, and so far noticed no difference, but they said this was normal and it can take a while to begin improving. Prof Whorwell doen't do the actual hypnosis, but he heads up the department where there is a team of hypnotherapists who are specifically trained in gut directed hypnotherapy based at Wythenshawe hospital in Manchester where Prof Whorwell is based. There is a total of 12 sessions, and tey give you a recording to practice at home on a daily basis.He said he has seen much worse cases than me improve significantly and some who have made a complete recovery. One example he spoke of was a girl who vomited after everything she ate. Nothing structurally wrong with her. She was admitted to Wythenshawe hospital for a couple of months as she lived in London, She had daily hypnotherapy sessions and she went on to make a complete recovery. I am still finding it hard to believe this will work on myself until it does as i was surprised that hypnotherapy is nothing like you see on TV, but more like meditation.I'm confident it will work as i am in the best clinic headed by a doctor who gives lectures across the world to other gastroenterologists about functional gastro diseases, but after suffering for 2 years with no respite and not being able to work for 6 months, i am concerned about the possibility of it not working and where i would go from there.Jack


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack, That's good your going there I have been studying this for a long time now. First two sessions is getting started.







This is a learned process and part of that process is the subconcious learning. It doesn't like change so much, because its also a part of us that keeps us safe. So it takes a it. But hang in there and stay positive that will help. Statistically it helps 8 out of ten people so you have goods odds working your way and many many people are surprized it works and how well it can work in the majority of people. That's not everyone but good odds.There are other ways to go as well. Even doing Mike's later after giving this some time, it is a gradul process as well and sometimes helps to go longer, but people are different. So you can do it twice.Are you feeling pretty relax on the second session? The first is usally getting comfortable and use to it, maybe even the second as well. Your also doing the home part and that is good, it works by repitition. IT is a lot like meditation, with some important difference. But it usally very relaxing for most.Stay confident and let us know how its going and stay relaxed about it all as much as possible.Later you can cross any other bridge when you come to them after you see how tyour feeling, but there are other options, and that is good to know also.This might hel- also, don't do to much of anything different with say otcs or anything, just let it take its course and see if it is what's helping. Sometimes people change things when doing treatments and the sidee effects of something make it seem like the HT might not be working and quit, when it was actually working, just more gradually. Hope that helps and there is support here. Glad to hear your giving it a go.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

Why can't he do Mike's tapes while undergoing private sessions?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These are different methods although both are gut directed and Mike's are gut specific for IBS and a person should only do one at a time.Doing both can confuse the brain and the processes. Your absorbing the information and learning and you want to do that one at a time.I will get a more detailed reason for you but at the moment that is the short answer.


----------

